# Sinnvolle Berufe für waffenmeister ?



## Gothic_1234 (8. März 2008)

Hallo

ich habe seit gestern HDRO , nun wollte ich mal nach fragen welche Berufe für Waffenmeister gut sind bitte um schnelle antwort^^


----------



## Leanwyn (8. März 2008)

Hallo Gothic_1234,

grundsätzlich ist für den Waffenmeister natürlich der Waffenbauer sehr interessant, da du dir deine Waffen selber herstellen kannst, vorrausgesetzt du möchtest auch wirklich viel Zeit mit dem Handwerken an sich verbringen. Der Waffenbauer beinhaltet zwei Berufe, die Geduld erfordern (Drechsler und Waffenbauer). Ein weiterer Beruf ist natürlich der Rüstungsschmied (beinhaltet Schneider und Schmied). Auch hier brauchst du Geduld um vorran zu kommen. Das du als Rüstungsschmied deine eigene Rustung basteln kannst, sollte dir klar sein.

Der Waffenbauer und der Rüstungsschmied haben noch den Sammelberuf Schürfer, der den Schmied und den Waffenbauer vorranbringt, den Drechsler und den Schneider allerdings nicht, da musst du dir Material kaufen (was durchaus teuer werden kann).


Wenn der Waffenmeister dein erster Char ist und auch dein Mainchar sein soll, dann empfielt es sich (wenn du Wert darauf legst schnell im Handwerk voranzukommen und nebenbei Geld verdienen willst) lieber den Entdecker auszuwählen. Er ist ein Sammler und benötigt kaum Ressourcen. Der Entdecker hat 2 Sammelberufe (Förster und Schürfer) die dir Geld einbringen und auch den dritten Beruf unterstützen (Schneider). Allerdings kannst du als Entdecker nichts für dich herstellen, das müsstest du alles kaufen.

Natürlich sind auch andere Berufzweige interessant.. du hast dich leider nicht klar dazu geäussert was du eigentlich willst. Geld verdienen, schnell Großmeister werden oder einen Beruf haben der den Waffenmeister gut ausrüstet.

Lieben Gruß Leanwyn


----------



## Torrance (3. März 2009)

Leanwyn schrieb:


> *Wenn der Waffenmeister dein erster Char ist und auch dein Mainchar sein soll, dann empfielt es sich (wenn du Wert darauf legst schnell im Handwerk voranzukommen und nebenbei Geld verdienen willst) lieber den Entdecker auszuwählen. Er ist ein Sammler und benötigt kaum Ressourcen. Der Entdecker hat 2 Sammelberufe (Förster und Schürfer) die dir Geld einbringen und auch den dritten Beruf unterstützen (Schneider). Allerdings kannst du als Entdecker nichts für dich herstellen, das müsstest du alles kaufen.*



Ist das immernoch so, wenn man Anfängt? Ich meine, krieg ich genug Gold damit rein, damit ich mich ausstatten kann oder empfiehlt es sich lieber Waffen/Rüstungschmied zuwerden?

So Long


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. März 2009)

Mit dem Entdecker kann man zu Anfang definitiv am meisten Geld verdienen.
Selbst ein 50er Stack behandelter normaler Leder geht locker für 500 Silber weg (auf jeden Fall auf Morthond).


----------



## Malety (2. April 2009)

.........


----------



## Tumasz (3. April 2009)

immer diese Geldgier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

